
Global Warming is mainly a result of Heat Emissions (2007) [pdf] - mpweiher
https://www.ltu.se/cms_fs/1.5035!/summary.pdf
======
gus_massa
This is well written, but it is very different from everything I have read in
serious, denialist and alarmist sites. IIRC the direct contribution of heat is
very small compared to the heat from the sun, and the main problem is the
direct and indirect greenhouse effect.

Is this published as a paper in a serious journal? Can someone check the
calculation in case there is an obvious error?

